# tiny ants keeps on eating hedgehog's food in cage



## leafmangotree (Aug 30, 2014)

The tiny ants keeps on eating the cat food in the cage. Need some solutions pls.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If your hedgehog's cage is on the floor, get it up on a table or something. There's a bunch of things you can use to make a barrier around the legs of the table to keep them from climbing up:
Powdered charcoal
A line of chalk
Turmeric
Cinnamon
Citrus oil
Black or cayenne pepper (hotter is best); or try red chili pepper
Vaseline (great for doors and windows)
Baby powder
Powdered cleanser
White vinegar and water
Desiccating dusts such as diatomaceous earth or silica aerogel.

There's some other methods for how to get rid of ants in your house here - http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Ants-Naturally Don't put anything in your hedgehog's cage (so your hedgehog can't get to it) and don't use anything very strong-smelling, which could upset your hedgehog.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

In addition, you should also scrub your floor with a dish-soap mix to wash away the ants' scent, and kill any ants you see in your house, as they are scouts looking for food.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Interestingly enough, Febreeze works great for getting ant trail smell out of carpet. It took several weeks for the ants to even think about returning to the area.


----------

